# petite filous



## sheboo (Nov 21, 2003)

hi

i am having probs with my ds who for the past 2 weks has been weaned but this week has decided he doesnt ant any solids at all.  he is still having plenty milk tho. My own HV s on annual leave so i was put in touch with another who said to try petite filous yoghurts. Can i give them to him as he is only 16 wks old.  I did tell her his age but she said it was OK.  Im ust double checking!  I think the reason he has gone off food is he may be teething, very dribbly right now

Thanks

Shaz x


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Shaz, I know the ones you can use that early, Baby Danone  lovely little yogurt's, just a mention incase you have not heard of them.  They do two age ranges, weaning and older baby.

I'll let the HV answer your question.
Amanda x


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

yep Amanda is very right! baby danone is from 4 months..they are lovely!!   

Jxx


----------

